

Billionaire Li Ka-Shing donates $130 million to Israel's Technion - davidf18
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2013-09-29/billionaire-li-ka-shing-to-fund-israel-china-academic-venture

======
davidf18
After a 2011 visit to Technion, Li Ka-Shing's venture fund invested in Waze
which sold for $1.1 billion to Google this past June. Fittingly, some of that
donation comes from profits from the Waze investment. The funds are used to
help establish Technion presence at Shantou University in China.

